# Ford 3930 Power Steering pump Problems



## red hott farmer (Nov 13, 2006)

I believe my Ford 3930 Power Steering pump has gone out. The tractor has lost all the easy Steering capabilities. Now it is Real hard to steer. A new one is over $ 800.00 Do you guys reccommend a rebuilt. A Forklift mechanic friend of mine will come over and look at it. If he unhooks the outflow hose on it. It should be pumping fuel if it is working Correctly ? But at what pressure would it be pumping? Or is there another way to check it? Before i go out and purchase a rebulit one for $ 555.00 Or other recommendations. Or can i drive it with out the pump or will it hurt it?


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

I would not hesitate to install a factory reman component ... if the power steering pump needs replacing. I am not familiar with that model of Ford, but many tractors use a universal transmission/hydraulic fluid to run the power steering pump. I assume you have verified that the hydraulic/trans fluid is reasonably clean and full on the dipstick? Has the filter for the hydraulic/trans fluid been changed?
I would check these items first, then proceed to testing ps pump, if necessary.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

URLS listed for reference only,

http://secure.ssbtractor.com/cgi-bi...&keywords=H+Hood∧&category=Ford_Tractor_Parts

http://www.brokentractor.com/ford-steering-pumps.html

Looks like there are a lot of places selling pumps, more than likely a problem area.

it looks like it is a special pump, and your probly going to be stuck paying out the money for "will fit" assembly,

I would fix it as if you let it run you may end up tearing up the rest of the system with metal shavings and filings,

but I would have some one who understands the system and has access to the specs, to see if it is the pump, or valves or the cylinder or what ever may be wrong, FILTER? collapsed hose ? (suction side). pick up tube. relief valve ?(doubtful)


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

you could try ebay, http://attr-search.ebay.com/search/...action=compare&copagenum=1&coentrypage=search


----------



## red hott farmer (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks Farminghandy Man . We checked the hoses and it was a collapsed hose arounfd the back.
:dance::dance:


----------

